# Stronglifts 5x5, How many calories should i be eating a day?



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am starting SL5x5 soon and i am tall 6"2 and very thin ectomorph body but i do have a lot of fat around my stomach and chest area and starting to see man boobs recently...

So i want to try and loose this while doing 5x5, will this help if say for example my BMR is 2100, will i need to eat 200 calories more to make sure i dont keep getting fat or 200 less for example?


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Start at 200cals per day more than you need then up it by 100 cals every few days. It's trial an error mate. I'm the same as you, 6ft 3, was 11st with a little gut and man boobs.

But just ate everything in sight and lifted heavy.

I've training on and off in 3 years and in nearly 14st now, about 18%BF

you will gain a little fat whilst training heavy as you need sh-t loads of cals.

Just keep reviewing and adjusting your diet every few weeks to suit


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Plus try some HIIT, or fasted cardio on you days off 5x5


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

If it was me, I'd cut the cal's and lose some of the fat while the weights are building up for the first couple of months. Then start slowly increasing the cal's once you're having to push yourself.

As for amounts of cal's, just make an educated guess, then adjust them from there to get the results you want.


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> If it was me, I'd cut the cal's and lose some of the fat while the weights are building up for the first couple of months. Then start slowly increasing the cal's once you're having to push yourself.
> 
> As for amounts of cal's, just make an educated guess, then adjust them from there to get the results you want.


Two very different opinions but ill take them both in mind thanks alot


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone else have any advice?


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

both pieces of advice are good, just depends what you really want to do? if you aim to go all natural and stay like this then i would say take monkey skeletons advice, lose the fat whilst u start training...and once you have you will have a nice slim and solid base to gain on. me personally cutting natty demoralises me as i lose size lol my poor genetics.

but go for either one


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

If I was starting to see man boobs I wouldn't have caloric surplus.. If you're new to training you could get away with a deficit and probably still gain strength..

IMO it's much better to do a lean bulk from "skinny", then be trying to cut from "fat"


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

If personally smash gvt, load with fats and protein keeping it in your calorie range then carbs post workout, you'll shed the fat in no time


----------

